

Two years of work and we're not sure if it's any good - codepunker

Me and my colleagues have been working on this CRM Solution for 2 years now. We&#x27; put it live a few months ago and although we feel it&#x27;s a good product, I think we need a lot of feedback to make it &quot;stand out&quot;.<p>There&#x27;s a free trial going on with no obligation so any feedback is appreciated.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.web3box.com&#x2F;lp&#x2F;?target=pm&amp;source=daniel&amp;medium=hackernews<p>Best,
Daniel G
======
RichardZite
It looks alright. I suggest you look into minicrm's work since they expand
very well. What kind of customer interviews have you done in these 2 years?

~~~
codepunker
Hi Richard,

We're a web development company and all our "research" (the most over
qualified term I've used today) has been done by giving our customers the CRM,
letting them use it, and implement various changes to solve particular
requests coming from them.

In a few words we listened to what our current customers needed and built the
software based on their needs.

Thanks a lot for your feedback on this.

